# Tiêu chí để đánh giá máy rửa bát loại nào tốt



## Vũ Thu Hằng

Nếu như bạn lựa chọn bếp gas, bếp từ cho những món ăn ngon và đầy dinh dưỡng thì một chiếc máy rửa bát loại tốt sẽ giúp bạn rửa bát, đĩa, ly, chén,… hàng ngày để bạn có thêm thời gian chăm lo cho việc học của các con, bên con và các thành viên trong gia đình. Nhưng để lựa chọn được một chiếc máy rửa bát loại tốt thật không hề đơn giản. Nắm được những tiêu chí sau bạn sẽ dễ dàng tự đánh giá được loại máy rửa bát nào tốt và phù hợp với nhu cầu của gia đình mình.

*

*​
*Nguồn gốc xuất xứ*
Đây là một trong những tiêu chí tiên quyết mà một bà nội trợ thông minh cần lựa chọn để tránh mất một số tiền lớn cho hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng. Hiện nay trên thị trường, các sản phẩm máy rửa bát có nguồn gốc xuất xứ chủ yếu từ các nước như Đức, Ý, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc và Trung Quốc là chủ yếu. Trong đó các sản phẩm từ Đức được ưa chuộng nhiều hơn cả và với các sản phẩm của Trung Quốc giá rẻ thì bạn cần phải kiểm tra thật cẩn thận và cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng trước khi chọn mua.

*Kiểu dáng thiết kế*
Tiêu chí này cũng không quá quan trọng vì đa phần các máy rửa bát trên thị trường đều có thiết kế tương tự nhau, đều sở hữu kiểu dáng thiết kế tiện lợi, dễ sử dụng và sang trọng. Chủ yếu máy rửa bát chỉ có 2 màu là màu xám và màu trắng bạn có thể tùy ý lựa một màu theo sở thích.

*Chất liệu an toàn*
Bạn nên chọn những loại máy rửa bát có chất liệu an toàn như được làm từ inox cao cấp hay thép không gỉ phun sơn tĩnh điện bởi chất liệu này không chỉ tạo ra điểm nhấn trong thiết kế, dễ vệ sinh sau sử dụng mà còn đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe các thành viên trong gia đình nữa.

*Kích thước máy rửa bát*
Đây là tiêu chí quan trọng thứ 3 khi bạn cân nhắc mua máy rửa bát vì nếu bạn chọn các dòng máy âm tủ và đứng độc lập mà kích thước máy rửa bát không phù hợp với chiều cao kệ bếp nhà bạn bạn sẽ thấy có vấn đề phát sinh ngay. Thông thường kích thước của máy rửa bát là tầm khoảng 850 x 600 x 600 mm được xem là kích thước tiêu chuẩn phù hợp với mọi không gian bếp.

*Công suất hoạt động*
Công suất là một trong những thông số quan trọng bởi nó quyết định tốc độ vận hành nhanh hay chậm của chu trình rửa đổi lại công suất lớn cũng khiến bạn tốn kha khá tiền điện vào cuối tháng đấy. Bạn nên chọn những sản phẩm có mức công suất dao động từ 2200-2400W tương ứng với khả năng rửa sạch từ 12-13 bộ các loại như chén, bát, xoong, nồi…

*Các tiện ích đi kèm*
Có các tiện ích đi kèm như hiển thị màn hình LED hay LCD sẽ dễ cho bạn thao tác và sử dụng máy cũng như nhận biết máy đã rửa xong chưa hay đang tới khâu nào rồi. Cái này thì máy rửa bát nào cũng có nhưng những tiện ích như nhiều chế độ rửa, khóa trẻ em hay chế độ rửa tiết kiệm nước thì không phải máy rửa bát nào cũng có đâu nhé! Dĩ nhiên là càng nhiều tiện ích đi kèm thì giá thành máy sẽ càng đắt nhưng đó là một sự đầu tư xứng đáng cho những lợi ích mà nó mang lại.

*Giá thành sản phẩm*
Cùng với sự đa dạng về mẫu mã, thương hiệu, xuất xứ, chủng loại,… mà giá thành máy rửa bát cũng đa dạng không kém. Giá máy rửa bát trên thị trường hiện nay đang dao động trong khoảng từ 6 triệu – 50 triệu đồng. Bình quân một chiếc máy loại tốt có thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường thì giá dao động trong khoảng 16 – 20 triệu đồng. Đây là một mức giá không quá đắt đỏ với những gia đình có thu nhập tốt.

*Chế độ bảo hành, hậu mãi*
Đây là tiêu chí cuối cùng bạn cần quan tâm trước khi mua, về chế độ bảo hành thì bạn không cần lo lắng vì hầu hết các sản phẩm máy rửa bát giá rẻ cho tới những thương hiệu đắt tiền đều có thời gian bảo hành trong khoảng từ 2 – 5 năm tùy hãng. Còn khuyến mãi, hậu mãi sau mua thì nhất định bạn cần quan tâm rồi, được giảm giá thêm một chút hay được tặng thêm quà sẽ khiến bạn tiết kiệm được một khoản kha khá và hào hứng hơn khi chọn mua.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

